# AIUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Server Bucato

## Guido Carli

Ho il sospetto che mi abbiano bucato il server,

non funziona più nessuna passwd,

ho provato a riavviare la macchina,   stesso problema,

come procedere??????

sono ai primi passi con linux  inizi con Gentoo,   Koma è in vacanza,  e il server Sportforma e Fermo,   devo farlo ripartire urgentemente....

qui ho il cd gentoo 2004.1 come procedere passo passo?   ..

Grazie Guido Carli

----------

## xchris

non e' detto che sia stato bucato a tutti i costi.

no panico!

cmq per recuperare la tua pass di root:

-boot da livecd

-monti la partizione di root dove vuoi (crei /mnt/panico,monti il root fs su /mnt/panico)

-chroot /mnt/panico

(fa nulla se non monti /proc)

-passwd

e risetti la password!

-exit

-cd /

-umount /mnt/panico

-reboot

----------

## Sparker

- emerge chkrootkit

- chkrootkit

----------

## Guido Carli

mkdir /mnt/guido ok

poi ilroot fs dove lo trovo???  

ancora piu panico

specifica ti prego    ....   

 :Sad: 

----------

## nightshadow

ancorta piu semplice:

al prompt del boot loader, tipo lilo, fai partire la tua box passando questo parametro al kernel:

```

<tua-kernel-image> init=/bin/bash

```

il sistema ti parte in modalita' mono utente, e ti restituisce una shell di root senza inserire nessuna password.

a questo punto devi rimontare la partizione di root in read-write

```

mount -o remount,rw /

```

a questo punto puoi reimpostare la passwd di root con il comando

```

passwd

```

riavvia il sistema.

Simo

----------

## abaddon83

 *Guido Carli wrote:*   

> mkdir /mnt/guido ok
> 
> poi ilroot fs dove lo trovo???  
> 
> ancora piu panico
> ...

 

booti il lv cd poi:

#mount /dev/hdax /mnt/gentoo

#chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

#passwd

hdax (x è un numero da 1 a 4) se non la conosci, falle passare tutte.... fino a quando la becchi..

----------

## xchris

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> ancorta piu semplice:
> 
> al prompt del boot loader, tipo lilo, fai partire la tua box passando questo parametro al kernel:
> 
> 

 

decisamente elegante!  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## nightshadow

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *nightshadow wrote:*   ancorta piu semplice:
> 
> al prompt del boot loader, tipo lilo, fai partire la tua box passando questo parametro al kernel:
> 
>  
> ...

 

e' il metodo che si usa per fare gli scherzi agli amici (cambiandogli al volo la pass di root e dell'utente)

!ROTFL!

----------

## Guido Carli

grazie ragazzi,   la password di root l'ho ripristinata,

ma le directory home e www sono vuote, figuriamoci la posta,

è un disastro!!!!!!!

quando lancio il sistema mi da un'errore del tipo

fsck.ext2     try to open /dev/boot

/dev/boot

ext2 filesystem

e2fsck -b 8193 

fsck could not  correct all errors,  manual repair

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Peach

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> ancorta piu semplice:
> 
> al prompt del boot loader, tipo lilo, fai partire la tua box passando questo parametro al kernel:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

scusa, piccola nota, non è ancora più semplice far partire l'immagine del kernel (tipo da un floppy di grub) aggiungendo in fondo come parametro "single" ???

----------

## xlyz

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*    *nightshadow wrote:*   ancorta piu semplice:
> 
> al prompt del boot loader, tipo lilo, fai partire la tua box passando questo parametro al kernel:
> 
>  
> ...

 

bisogna che mi decida a passwordare grub   :Cool: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> - emerge chkrootkit
> 
> - chkrootkit

 

non e' detto che sia stato usato un rootkit per bucarlo.. sempre che lo sia.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Guido Carli wrote:*   

> grazie ragazzi,   la password di root l'ho ripristinata,
> 
> ma le directory home e www sono vuote, figuriamoci la posta,
> 
> è un disastro!!!!!!!
> ...

 

il mio consiglio per tagliare la testa al toro e non perdere tempo e rischiare di avere un sistema mezzo funzionante e':

- prendere un livecd, tipo una knoppix

- montare il tuo hd

- copiare i dati che veramente ti interessano (documenti, file di configurazione, ecc)

- ripartizionare e reinstallare

- la prossima volta leggiti http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-security.xml

----------

## Guido Carli

E tutto tornato afunzionare come prima,  grazie a tutti.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come hai fatto? Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Guido Carli wrote:*   

> E tutto tornato afunzionare come prima,  grazie a tutti. 

 Magia nera? Hai chiamato un tecno-sciamano?   :Very Happy:  Cosa era successo?

----------

## possi

[TIP]

(presumo sia già straconosciuto... cmq rinfresco la memoria ...  :Wink:  )

Se usate lilo per evitare che si possano passare parametri al kernel basta aggiungere l'opzionevnella sezione relativa all'immagine che caricate:

restricted

password=vostrapswd

in questo modo non vi chiederà la password ogni volta che bootate (cosa molto noiosa) ma solo se tentate (o qualke malizioso tenta  :Smile:  ) di passare qualke parametro al kernel

per quanto riguarda grub date un occhio qui

http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Security.html

[/TIP]

Ah se volete evitare di montare dopo il FS basta aggiungere rw..

lilo: <kern-img> rw init=/bin/bash

ciaps

----------

## xoen

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> al prompt del boot loader, tipo lilo, fai partire la tua box passando questo parametro al kernel:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Da me così parte al runlevel 3...quindi la password viene (giustamente) chiesta.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scusa, piccola nota, non è ancora più semplice far partire l'immagine del kernel (tipo da un floppy di grub) aggiungendo in fondo come parametro "single" ???
> 
> 

 

Provando, aggingendo "init 1" o "1" si avvia al runlevel 1, ma chiede la password, se invece aggiungo "init s", si avvia in single mode, penso funzioni anche aggiungendo "s", o "init single" o "single" (come dice Peach).

----------

## xoen

 *possi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [TIP]
> 
> (presumo sia già straconosciuto... cmq rinfresco la memoria ...  )
> ...

 

In GRUB invece, si esegue :

```

root@aras xoen # grub-md5-crypt

Password:

Retype password:

$1$d0Mzm0$0tLnpaOjdeL4i38GNBJtb.

```

Si deve digitare la password scelta due volte.

Poi si modifica il file /boot/grub/grub.conf e si aggiunge, nella sezione globale :

```

password --md5 $1$d0Mzm0$0tLnpaOjdeL4i38GNBJtb.

```

Dove $1$d0Mzm0$0tLnpaOjdeL4i38GNBJtb. è il risultato di grub-md5-crypt (lo incollate nel file).

Il risultato sarà che non verrà chiesta nessuna password per avviare i S.O. ma per passare parametri al kernel dovrete autenticarvi in GRUB (premendo <P> ed inserendo la password scelta).

PS: Conviene usare password cifrata, perchè così se un'utente normale prova a leggere il file /boot/grub/grub.conf non si trova la password in chiaro...

----------

## mouser

 *possi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> restricted
> 
> password=vostrapswd 
> ...

 

No, fammi capire, chiedi la password ad uno che cerca di accendere il pc in single mode, ma la scrivi in chiaro dentro un file???   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Non basta che il crackerozzo in questione avvii con un livecd, monti la partizione di boot (o /etc, non mi ricordo dove sta lilo.conf) e vada a fare un cat del file????

Non è un controsenso???

mouser   :Wink: 

----------

## possi

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *possi wrote:*   
> 
> restricted
> 
> password=vostrapswd 
> ...

 

ovviamente il boot da CD deve essere diabilitato dal bios e il bios protetto con psw.. cmq Ã¨ chiaro che se si ha accesso fisico alla macchina la psw non serve mai  :Smile: ,

non serve nemmeno il livecd basta prendersi l'hd e portarselo a casa...

OT :ma siete abituati a riesumare discussioni morte da mesi e mesi?  :Very Happy: 

cia

----------

## mouser

 *possi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OT :ma siete abituati a riesumare discussioni morte da mesi e mesi?
> 
> 

 

Se si deve parlare di una cosa che è già stata trattata, o si deve estendere un discorso già iniziato, è meglio ripescare un vecchi thread e continuare li, piuttosto che disperdere le informazioni/risorse in thread multipli  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, fammi capire, chiedi la password ad uno che cerca di accendere il pc in single mode, ma la scrivi in chiaro dentro un file???    
> 
> 

 

Ovviamente non metti la password di root, ma una differente  :Wink: 

Poi magari metti una bella password al bios ed eviti che possa essere scelto il device di boot.

Si consideri che tutte queste *precauzioni* alla fine sono inutili se il *fanciullo/a* interessato alla nostra macchina può aprirla  :Wink:  Servono solo ad evitare al primo che passa di scrivere:

```
linux single
```

al prompt di boot ed avere accesso come root, ma sono inutili contro qualche persona seriamente intenzionata  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Giusto!!! Me lo dicevano sempre al corso di sicurezza!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nessun computer è sicuro ne potrà mai esserlo al 100%
> 
> In ogni caso, più "muri" riusciamo a mettere tra i nostri dati ed un qualsiasi malintenzionato, più difficile è che si riesca ad ottenere i dati stessi!
> ...

 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

l'unica cosa veramente utile e' crittare TUTTO l'hd con una chiave, metterla su uno usb stick, tenere /boot non crittata, fare il boot da hd ma leggendo la chiave di dm-crpyt dalla penna usb.

si fa tranquillamente tramite una initrd.

ovviamente la chiave usb e' come il santo graal a questo punto  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Io credo che la sicurezza sia qualcosa di importantissimo ma bisogna tenere in considerazione che questa è inversamente proporzionale all'usabilità. E' sempre necessario trovare un buon compromesso tra le due.

@fonderia: spero che tu abbia almeno una chiave usb di riserva in cassaforte  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ovviamente.

----------

